# Lamb Mason Jar



## macandkatina (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently stumbled upon some Lamb Mason Jars that I know were placed in an old barn atleast 35 years ago.  I was wondering if they have old preserves in them.....shouldn't I remove those and clean them out?  Does anyone know anything about Lamb Mason Jars?


----------



## coreya (Sep 15, 2011)

They can be good but make sure you keep the inserts and lids with the jars if you clean them out. If you have some 1/2 gals I would be interested in them.


----------



## macandkatina (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you!  I didn't see a half gallon.  I think these were all quarts....been avoiding the bees and snakes before I dug them all out.


----------

